# Marvel-Flop Morbius wird zum Mega-Meme - Fortsetzung gesichert?



## Quinzel (30. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Marvel-Flop Morbius wird zum Mega-Meme - Fortsetzung gesichert?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Marvel-Flop Morbius wird zum Mega-Meme - Fortsetzung gesichert?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Nevrion (31. Mai 2022)

Armer Herr Leto. Irgendwie greift er immer die Rollen von Filmen ab, die im Endeffekt nicht so gut abschneiden wie erhofft. Seine Interpretation des Jokers empfand ich als angenehme Abwechslung, aber es soll halt nicht sein, wie es mir scheint.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Mai 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Armer Herr Leto. Irgendwie greift er immer die Rollen von Filmen ab, die im Endeffekt nicht so gut abschneiden wie erhofft. Seine Interpretation des Jokers empfand ich als angenehme Abwechslung, aber es soll halt nicht sein, wie es mir scheint.


Tja, da hat der "Oscar-Fluch" bei einem Schauspieler wieder voll zugeschlagen...


----------



## Sirpopp (1. Juni 2022)

Ich weiß ja jetzt auch nicht was genau man erwartet hatte? Sony versucht halt mit Gewalt auf den Marvel Hype Zug aufzuspringen und das mit den Lizenzen die sie noch haben.
Als jemand der sich mit diesen Comics und Filmen seit über 35 Jahren beschäftigt wäre ich nie im Leben auf die Idee gekommen ausgerechnet Morbius rauszugreifen und auf einen Hit zu hoffen.
Wir reden hier von einer Nischenfigur der ich max. C-Promi-Status innerhalb der Comics zusprechen würde. Mainstreamfähig ist das wohl kaum.

Der Fairness halber muss ich aber sagen ähnliches gilt für Moon Knight. Auch bei (Disney-)Marvel ist nicht mehr alles Gold was glänzt.
Aber klar, hier kommt man eben bei Realverfilmungen an seine Grenzen. Jeder würde gern neue und frische Storys mit Captain America, Iron Man & Co. sehen. Nur im Gegensatz zu den Comics werden die Darsteller halt älter, die Verträge teurer und irgendwann möchten die auch mal wieder was anderes spielen.


----------



## 80sGamer (1. Juni 2022)

Mal darüber nachdenken, ob es nicht vielleicht an Jared Leto liegt. Dem selbsternannten Schauspiel Gott. Er ist mittlerweile nur noch ein zuverlässiger Flop-Garant im Filmgeschäft und sollte besser bei der Musik bleiben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. Juni 2022)

80sGamer schrieb:


> Mal darüber nachdenken, ob es nicht vielleicht an Jared Leto liegt. Dem selbsternannten Schauspiel Gott. Er ist mittlerweile nur noch ein zuverlässiger Flop-Garant im Filmgeschäft und sollte besser bei der Musik bleiben.


Ich denke das es eher am Thema liegt. Thor von der Götterwelt in Richtung "Hightech Aliens" zu schieben (Bifrost etc) funktionierte noch ganz gut, diese Form von Vampire wiederum passt mMn nicht so gut in das Scifi Konzept.

Moon Knight geht in ähnlicher Richtung, der Stil ist aber ein Anderer und Serie <> Film.
Auf ähnlichem Niveau wäre Morbius vermutlich besser angekommen.

Unter dem Strich sind es halt "Superhelden" der zweiten oder gar dritten Reihe sagt mir mein Bauch.


----------



## hunterseyes (2. Juni 2022)

80sGamer schrieb:


> Mal darüber nachdenken, ob es nicht vielleicht an Jared Leto liegt. Dem selbsternannten Schauspiel Gott. Er ist mittlerweile nur noch ein zuverlässiger Flop-Garant im Filmgeschäft und sollte besser bei der Musik bleiben.


Kein Schauspieler der Welt hätte bei der miesen Umsetzung und Geschichte den Film ins Positive rücken können.


----------



## fud1974 (2. Juni 2022)

Sirpopp schrieb:


> Aber klar, hier kommt man eben bei Realverfilmungen an seine Grenzen. Jeder würde gern neue und frische Storys mit Captain America, Iron Man & Co. sehen. Nur im Gegensatz zu den Comics werden die Darsteller halt älter, die Verträge teurer und irgendwann möchten die auch mal wieder was anderes spielen.



Ich finde es ganz gut dass alles "sein Ende" hat.. auch die Ära vom "alten" Cap und Iron Man.

Eine neuen Captain America gibt es ja.. in mehrfacher Hinsicht (okay, schlußendlich dann doch nur einer..  ) wenn man "Falcon and the WinterSoldier" kennt , da ist das ja vorgezeichnet, ob der aber so viel Screentime bekommen wird wie weiland der alte, weiß ich nicht, so tief stecke ich da nicht drin. Bucky und Falcon sind halt nur zweite Riege (wobei ich sie in der Serie richtig gut fand). 

Und bei Iron Man wird sich auch was tun, das pfeifen ja alle von den Dächern. Nur halt nicht mehr mit dem alten.

Und das ist wohl letztlich auch ganz gut so.


----------

